# snd_hda headphone autosensing



## pcallycat (Feb 3, 2010)

Is there a way to have the snd_hda driver shutdown the rear panel outputs, or even the whole panel, when I plug headphones into the front panel?  I've got pcm0,1, and 2, which are rear, front, and.. i'm guessing spdif.  but I've no autosensing support.


----------



## aragon (Feb 3, 2010)

Have you tried following instructions in snd_hda(4)?


----------



## pcallycat (Feb 3, 2010)

yeah, but am too much a noob to be able to wrap my head around it just yet.


----------



## pcallycat (Feb 3, 2010)

from what I can gather I need to change the front panel association for the headphone to be the same as the rear panel?


----------



## mav@ (Feb 3, 2010)

Yes, it should be possible, if your case reports jack sensing. You should set front headphones sequence number 15 and the same association as on rear connectors.


----------

